# Wie kann man Libellen fangen, ohne sie zu verletzten?



## Gioia (6. Aug. 2013)

Ich habe keinen Teich aber in unserer Halle sind immer wieder __ Libellen, die alleine nicht hinausfinden. Da die Decke sehr hoch ist (5 m) gestalten sich Rettungsaktionen schwierig. Könnte man einen Kecher benutzen? Problem hier ist aber meines Erachtens die Größe des Netzes bei einem 3 m langen Teleskopstab mit 80 x 80 cm, dann wird das Netz die Libelle vielleicht verletzten.

Gibt es vielleicht Kecher mit "stehendem Netz", die man mit einer Stange versehen kann?.


----------



## blackbird (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann man  Libellen fangen, ohne sie zu verletzten?*

Hi Gioia,
ich denke, Du meinst Kescher.
Für den Fang von Insekten, z.B. Schmetterlingen gibt es spezielle Netze, die wohl etwas leichter sind. Such mal nach Schmetterlingsnetz, das hilft Dir vielleicht. 
Schöne Grüße,
Tim


----------



## Edellibelle (14. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann man  Libellen fangen, ohne sie zu verletzten?*

Oft reicht es aus, der Libelle einen Stock hin zu halten - wenn sie etwas ruhiger ist.
Dann kannst du sie hinaus tragen


----------



## Limnos (15. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann man  Libellen fangen, ohne sie zu verletzten?*

Hi

Bei uns waren oft Libellen im Wohnzimmer, aber sie strebten immer zum Fenster und waren  dabei in "guter" Fanghöhe. Ich stülpe ein Gefäß darüber, schiebe eine Zeitung oder Pappscheibe zwischen Scheibe und Gefäß und trage sie dann wieder hinaus. Aber seit wir eine Fliegengittertür eingebaut haben, passiert das nur noch selten.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Gioia (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann man  Libellen fangen, ohne sie zu verletzten?*

Möchte mich bei euch bedanken, mittlerweile haben wir ein Schmetterlingsnetz angeschafft und mit einer drei Meter langen Stange versehen - damit geht es.


----------



## joshua (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wie kann man  Libellen fangen, ohne sie zu verletzten?*

Hi,

ja richtig.... Schmetterlingsnetz war die einzige vernünftige Möglichkeit.
Mache ich damit auch immer, denn bei uns im Gartenhaus verirren sich sehr viele Libellen, Falter, Hummeln etc.

gru0

Joshua


----------

